# Flo and Nell



## strangeland86

Sorry I haven't been on sooner to update I've had a bit of a hard time, I won't get into it in detail but I suffered some anxiety problems but it's getting better now and her are some pics of the dogys together. 

Nell is a reallygood pup last night she slept from 11 til 6am with no accidents and she's so confident and friendly, at first flo was a but of a bully but now they seem to be getting on really well thank goodness. 



















































A little vid...
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/d3554151.mp4


----------



## weez74

Oh, how adorable! I just CANNOT wait until tomorrow to get my puppy and start taking photos.


----------



## Dylansmum

They look great together x


----------



## embee

Awwww they look perfect together and I'm pleased they are getting along - lovely pics. Now did you drap Flo's leg over Nell for the photo or is Flo really cuddling her


----------



## lady amanda

Omg tooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## strangeland86

embee said:


> Awwww they look perfect together and I'm pleased they are getting along - lovely pics. Now did you drap Flo's leg over Nell for the photo or is Flo really cuddling her


Haha i did drape on that one but they do curl up together now this was today...










No posing I promise


----------



## lady amanda

OMG!!!! That is so ADORABLE!!! what lovely babies


----------



## Kel

So cute! And look at all those toys!


----------



## parapluie

ahhhhh so cute I can't even stand it!!! I love them!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ahhh they look fab, she's a curly baby. Wilf would nt lay with mable for a few weeks, he'd play all day but move if she lay next to him .... they look great together x


----------



## wilfiboy

Flo s coat is very similar to Wilf s x


----------



## kendal

lol you have alot of toys, how many are new?

glad they are getting on


----------



## strangeland86

kendal said:


> lol you have alot of toys, how many are new?
> 
> glad they are getting on


Not that many of them actually, there's a bag of puppy toys that were going to bring out gradually coz flo has so many, wasn't sure if she would share at first but she's letting her play with all of them n


----------



## embee

The video is lovely, Flo is being so gentle with her. How did the introduction go when you first brought Nell home?


----------



## strangeland86

embee said:


> The video is lovely, Flo is being so gentle with her. How did the introduction go when you first brought Nell home?


She was a but if a bully at first. Kept nudging her really hard, I thought it was going to be awful but so far she's accepted her brilliantly...

Little pic I took just now of Nell reading the Laura Ashley catalogue lol


----------



## Enneirda.

You have some beautiful kids there. =)


----------



## parapluie

Looking for some pointers, mandy?


----------



## wilfiboy

parapluie said:


> Looking for some pointers, mandy?


Course she is, she's getting nearer all the time lol x


----------



## lady amanda

SO ADORABLE!!! I love her!


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Course she is, she's getting nearer all the time lol x


bahahah 

Every time I see these pictures I just think Nell is more and more beautiful! Keep them coming, Bethany!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## Mogdog

What lovely pictures, your dogs are so gorgeous I had to call my family over the the computer to show them! We are considering a second cockapoo - would you recommend it?


----------



## strangeland86

After the first day of being unsure. Flo took to her straight away and Nell loves flo they curl up together and go sleep play together and I'm sure when Nell is bigger they'll run around the fields together.


----------



## Mogdog

That sounds lovely - for them and for you!


----------



## embee

I think that as a result of your pics every person on this forum with one cockapoo will end up getting another


----------



## strangeland86

A little vid of them wrestling 
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a300/strangeland86/79a932bc.mp4


----------



## embee

Just soooo lovely. Flo is amazing with Nell


----------



## parapluie

Mandy, you are so right! Thanks and no thanks, Bethany!  It's so lovely to see them together. Something magical about animals getting along like that. Really sweet.


----------



## wilfiboy

Your picture are lovely ... Flo with her ickle sister... Mable swings off Wilfs collar and his ears lol... just wait til you can go out x x


----------



## Dylansmum

They are absolutely lovely together. Makes me quite jealous!


----------



## AndreaS

oh my God, I love them!! I want another, but my husband will KILL ME


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## kendal

aww cute, see best buds already.


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## lady amanda

AHHHHH!!!!!!! tooo adorable! awww you are killing me they are just soooo cute....and what an adorable little coat.


----------



## parapluie

ahahaha I want that coat!!! Too bad Rufus would kill me


----------



## embee

I want that coat and the puppy


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> I want that coat and the puppy


Ok, the puppy too. I was trying not to be greedy


----------



## wilfiboy

Ickle Nell has such fashion sense x


----------



## andy0

wow she is so cute i am going to have to stop coming on here it is killing me lol i need to get one soon


----------



## wilfiboy

andy0 said:


> wow she is so cute i am going to have to stop coming on here it is killing me lol i need to get one soon


Broody, broody,broody lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

andy0 said:


> wow she is so cute i am going to have to stop coming on here it is killing me lol i need to get one soon


Broody,broody,broody lol x


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> Broody,broody,broody lol x


What are we creating here?!?! Monsters!


----------



## caradunne

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh they are gorgeous, I want more! xx


----------



## strangeland86

Not posed I Pinky promise


----------



## lady amanda

that is beautiful!! so flo is adapting well to a new puppy....how long should I wait to get my #2


----------



## strangeland86

lady amanda said:


> that is beautiful!! so flo is adapting well to a new puppy....how long should I wait to get my #2


Flo is still only a year and a half. I think she is more accepting because she is still young herself and still very playful


----------



## lady amanda

strangeland86 said:


> Flo is still only a year and a half. I think she is more accepting because she is still young herself and still very playful


LOL!!! I just called my husband to tell him that I want another puppy! hahah he was like "are you nuts!!" lol my selling feature was...he is jelous how much Lady loves me....this one will love him more....hahahah


----------



## lady amanda

strangeland86 said:


> Flo is still only a year and a half. I think she is more accepting because she is still young herself and still very playful


LOL!!! I just called my husband to tell him that I want another puppy! hahah he was like "are you nuts!!" lol my selling feature was...he is jelous how much Lady loves me....this one will love him more....hahahah we wont be getting one....yet


----------



## strangeland86

In another 6 months time I recon


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!! I just called my husband to tell him that I want another puppy! hahah he was like "are you nuts!!" lol my selling feature was...he is jelous how much Lady loves me....this one will love him more....hahahah we wont be getting one....yet


cnat garentee that, Gypsy was ment to be mine but chose my mum, Incan was ment to be ours but leans more towards me, Echo was what my mum wanted in coulor and even though i wasnt with her for the first week of her being in the house and she sticks to me like glue, again with Delta mum was the one who wanted her first, and thaugh it would work out that i had the black and the black and white and my mum would have the to lighter ones lol nope Delta chose me too, 


when im getting redy to go out a walk Inca Echo and Delts will be bouncing about but Gypsy will be curld in a ball next to my mum, making herself smaller and smaller, lol if my mum moves away a litte she will snuggle in closer lol its like she think if she makes herself smallenough i wont notis her and take her away from my mum. 


and you should have hered the howls from Delta when she wasnt alowed out when i was going with the others. she was happy once in the crate as she could see when i was coming back, but would howl everywhere ells.


so you cant garentee that the next pup with bont with a perticular person.


----------



## andy0

wilfiboy said:


> Broody, broody,broody lol x


yeah i know but at least i am not the only one lol


----------



## embee

andy0 said:


> yeah i know but at least i am not the only one lol


OK - enough - the wonderful pics and videos here are killing me - I'm getting another one.


----------



## wilfiboy

embee said:


> OK - enough - the wonderful pics and videos here are killing me - I'm getting another one.


Really, really...oooohh x


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Amanda its worth a try to con him lol ...I'm Sat here with both dogs in the chair with me and cant move without being followed, my husband is still second best x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Really, really...oooohh x


Well I will if I can persuade hubby. Here's my plan... It's his birthday next week so during the weekend will say 'You'd better get the puppy pen cleaned up ready for your birthday presents arrival.' I've really just got him some kitchen stuff!!!!!! Now if he reacts badly ie starts packing a suitcase then puppy 2 is off. If he just shrugs in a resigned way (which is the closest thing he ever does to reacting enthusiastically!) then I'll know I'm in with a chance and will begin making plans. I will also collage up all the photos of Flo & Nell and Kendal's Delta and make them my computer screen saver as a sort of subliminal message (You can be too subtle with subliminal when it comes to some people)


----------



## strangeland86

Haha sounds like a plan


----------



## parapluie

embee said:


> Well I will if I can persuade hubby. Here's my plan... It's his birthday next week so during the weekend will say 'You'd better get the puppy pen cleaned up ready for your birthday presents arrival.' I've really just got him some kitchen stuff!!!!!! Now if he reacts badly ie starts packing a suitcase then puppy 2 is off. If he just shrugs in a resigned way (which is the closest thing he ever does to reacting enthusiastically!) then I'll know I'm in with a chance and will begin making plans. I will also collage up all the photos of Flo & Nell and Kendal's Delta and make them my computer screen saver as a sort of subliminal message (You can be too subtle with subliminal when it comes to some people)


I am so excited! Fingers crossed for no suitcase packing... Hahah


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Amanda its worth a try to con him lol ...I'm Sat here with both dogs in the chair with me and cant move without being followed, my husband is still second best x


I love it!!!! I have already started asking what colour he would want! lol


----------



## lady amanda

embee said:


> Well I will if I can persuade hubby. Here's my plan... It's his birthday next week so during the weekend will say 'You'd better get the puppy pen cleaned up ready for your birthday presents arrival.' I've really just got him some kitchen stuff!!!!!! Now if he reacts badly ie starts packing a suitcase then puppy 2 is off. If he just shrugs in a resigned way (which is the closest thing he ever does to reacting enthusiastically!) then I'll know I'm in with a chance and will begin making plans. I will also collage up all the photos of Flo & Nell and Kendal's Delta and make them my computer screen saver as a sort of subliminal message (You can be too subtle with subliminal when it comes to some people)


HAHAHA Mandy, good luck!!! fingers crossed you get a new little baby!!!


----------



## andy0

embee said:


> Well I will if I can persuade hubby. Here's my plan... It's his birthday next week so during the weekend will say 'You'd better get the puppy pen cleaned up ready for your birthday presents arrival.' I've really just got him some kitchen stuff!!!!!! Now if he reacts badly ie starts packing a suitcase then puppy 2 is off. If he just shrugs in a resigned way (which is the closest thing he ever does to reacting enthusiastically!) then I'll know I'm in with a chance and will begin making plans. I will also collage up all the photos of Flo & Nell and Kendal's Delta and make them my computer screen saver as a sort of subliminal message (You can be too subtle with subliminal when it comes to some people)


sounds like a master plan i def think it will work all these photos are making every one broody lol


----------



## wilfiboy

lady amanda said:


> I love it!!!! I have already started asking what colour he would want! lol


What a good idea to make him think he's choosing lol x


----------



## wilfiboy

Good luck Mandy, he'll succumb how could he not... you just have to say that kendals got 4 and he'll be thankful you only want 2 x


----------



## parapluie

wilfiboy said:


> What a good idea to make him think he's choosing lol x


ahahahah


----------



## andy0

wilfiboy said:


> What a good idea to make him think he's choosing lol x


lol you are good we never stand a chance do you lol


----------



## strangeland86

A few new pics...


----------



## parapluie

I love love love her squishy face!


----------



## Dylansmum

She is so cute she looks like a little toy!


----------



## embee

Too sweet - you'll have to make sure you don't scoop her up and put her away with all the cuddly toys. Didn't realise how curly Flo was, hard to tell in some pics with a black dog, but this pic her caught her just right and I can see how beautiful her coat is


----------



## Curottofran

how beautiful, oi want another one!!!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## weez74

Oh, so cute! Look at how pink her tongue is!


----------



## parapluie

Cute bed (and pup, but I've said that 103289302 times now hahah)


----------



## cockerapoomum

ah they are fab. xx


----------



## strangeland86

Tell me if your bored of all the pics...


----------



## Dylansmum

How could anything so cute be boring? Keep them coming !


----------



## embee

Not bored at all. I look for an update on this thread every evening.

Tell us about how they have settled together. Has it changed the way Flo is with you? Has the puppy bonded most with Flo or she happy to learn from you? I have heard some say that the second puppy would bond more with another dog and not be so responsive to people. Are you pleased you got a second dog? You know why I'm asking...


----------



## parapluie

ahaha yes we know why you're asking, Mandy  how's your husband coming around to the idea?

I love the pictures, Bethany!


----------



## strangeland86

They get on so well together they play together sleep together. Nell loves her food which makes flo eat all her meals which she's never done before. 

And yes I think Nell follows flo more then anyone else, last night we moved Nell out if my room and out of the puppy cage into the kitchen with flo at bed time and didn't hear a peep out if her. Normally she crys and whines for about 15 mins before she'll settle for bed. So I think she whines because she wants to be with flo at bed time. The only problem was she started whining at 5am and it upsets flo but I'm sure she'll start sleeping later soon, also this morning my mum said she got up to poo all over the kitchen (I know shes only young still but she never once did anything during the night in the cage)

She is going for her ten week jabs on Thursday so will be able to go for a walk soon. She has also had an upset stomach for a long time and it's still not back to normal but I'm sure the vet can sort that out on thursd when she goes. 

Just took this picture a minute ago. Then both trying to get on my mums knee whilst she's on the laptop lol


----------



## parapluie

ahahaha cockapoo pile. love their little butts climbing up


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## weez74

So cute - it's like Nell's been made out of Flo's whiskers! I love the fact that Flo's got a ginger 'tache btw. My brother has exactly the same issue!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## Dylansmum

That coat is just sooo cute!


----------



## kendal

awwww so cute. love the dirty face. is that coat a towle coat or is it fleace or wool?


----------



## strangeland86

kendal said:


> awwww so cute. love the dirty face. is that coat a towle coat or is it fleace or wool?


Is made of fleecy materiel, just got it for when she was tiny and we carried her places like the vets etc in case she got cold. But she's got such long thick hair that she doesn't need it. I just put it on her from time to time for fun lol


----------



## Lilly's mum

They couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## strangeland86

Nell went for her 10 week jabs yesterday so will be allowed out for walks on Wednesday


----------



## Dylansmum

Bet you're counting the days! They'll have so much fun


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## lady amanda

BFF's I love that!


----------



## janlaw

Sooo cute!!.....makes me think Lucy should really have a wee pal to play with and keep her company!


----------



## parapluie

janlaw said:


> Sooo cute!!.....makes me think Lucy should really have a wee pal to play with and keep her company!


This website is dangerous! It makes us all want loads of pups now haha.


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## parapluie

Bethany, you certainly have the most stylish dogs on the forum


----------



## Dylansmum

Nell just looks like she expects to be pampered and prettied up - born to be chic that pup!


----------



## strangeland86




----------



## janlaw

parapluie said:


> This website is dangerous! It makes us all want loads of pups now haha.


Soo true!! Especially when you see all these gorgeous photos!


----------



## lady amanda

OMG!!! TOOO FREAKING CUTE!!!!
Lady would not be happy with me with all that stuff on her...but now I am so tempted to try!!! beautiful photos


----------



## Enneirda.

They look like such a lovely pair.  Two is always better then one.


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh my Flo has grown ... they look fab together. Have you been out yet .. you wont be able to get so far due to beiig stopped all the time. Mable was more interested in Wilf than us to start with but I suppose that was from coming straight from her litter and I did wonder about bonding but she's fine and probably tries to get to us for attention before wilf gets there. The litlte monkey will run to beat him if she thinks he's coming to you ... and its cockapoo mayhem if you've been out lol x


----------



## strangeland86

Yeah they're both very excitable when we come in a room even if we've never left the house haha. 

We took Nell to pets at home today but she was terrified so spent most ofthe time shaking and being carried bless her. I think she would be fine if flo was there but sadly she is in season so can't really go out (we have her period pants but don't want people to laugh at her in the street)

I took nell into the cinema where I work to meet some of my friends there and she loved it, she ran round the managers office like a madun getting lots of fuss lol


----------



## wilfiboy

strangeland86 said:


> Yeah they're both very excitable when we come in a room even if we've never left the house haha.
> 
> We took Nell to pets at home today but she was terrified so spent most ofthe time shaking and being carried bless her. I think she would be fine if flo was there but sadly she is in season so can't really go out (we have her period pants but don't want people to laugh at her in the street)
> 
> I took nell into the cinema where I work to meet some of my friends there and she loved it, she ran round the managers office like a madun getting lots of fuss lol


Poor Flo not a good look ... I suppose taking Nell on her own might be good for her. Roll on when she can go though and great timing if the weather starts picking up... what fun x


----------



## parapluie

Aww poor flo haha she'll soon be over it. And i agree with karen, good for nell to get time to explore the world without her safety blanket


----------



## strangeland86

Took them both out in the field nearby and Nell got plastered in mud. Flo avoids all the muddy puddles and Nell ploughs through them. Got lots if pictures I can post later if people want to see x


----------



## parapluie

Don't you know us by now, Bethany? 
and honestly, I would have expected the other way around... Nell looks like such a lady, how could she get covered in mud? ahahah


----------



## strangeland86

I think she is going to have to get used to having a bath haha

I've posted her first walk pictures but just had to post this one too

Took the photo on the right this afternoon and noticed she was in exactly the same pose as a picture I got sent from when she was two weeks old


----------



## embee

Oh wow, what a change in her but she still has the same cute little face


----------



## wilfiboy

Just a curlier, cuddlier teddy bear version x


----------



## lady amanda

what a cute little bear


----------

